# Canadian Flag for Shoulder



## soccer08 (8 Sep 2008)

I tried a search, but could not find the answer.

   Are the Canadian flags which velcro on to the left shoulder of the CADPAT shirts a part of the issued kit?

   If not, would I get them from my unit or do I need to purchase them?  (I saw that CP Gear sells them for 3$ each)

If it makes any difference, I am a reservist.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Sep 2008)

You should be able to get them from your unit QM


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2008)

soccer08 said:
			
		

> I tried a search, but could not find the answer.
> 
> Are the Canadian flags which velcro on to the left shoulder of the CADPAT shirts a part of the issued kit?
> 
> ...



They are issued.  You should be able to get them thru your unit or your Support Det, whatever is in your area.


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Sep 2008)

soccer08 said:
			
		

> Are the Canadian flags which velcro on to the left shoulder of the CADPAT shirts a part of the issued kit?


Yes.

-Deadpan


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2008)

soccer08 said:
			
		

> I tried a search, but could not find the answer.
> 
> Are the Canadian flags which velcro on to the left shoulder of the CADPAT shirts a part of the issued kit?
> 
> ...



You acquire them through the Supply System.  When you got issued your shirts/coats, jacket and parka you should have received a OD and a Colour flag with each shirt/coat, jacket and parka.  If you lost them you have to order them through Stores.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Sep 2008)

Your local Clothing unit will carry them. They are part of your issue combat shirt. And you can pick up extras afterwards.


Regards,
Sgt Schultz


----------



## dangerboy (8 Sep 2008)

You can get them through the supply system.  Just put an ADREP into your Sect 2IC and he should be able to assist you.


----------



## soccer08 (8 Sep 2008)

Thank you for all of the quick responses.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> You acquire them through the Supply System.  When you got issued your shirts/coats, jacket and parka you should have received a OD and a Colour flag with each shirt/coat, jacket and parka.  If you lost them you have to order them through Stores.



   For whatever resason, I never received any of the flags when I picked up my kit back on Sept. 2nd.  One of the other new guys in my unit said that he found a bunch of them in the inside pocket on the tac vest.  Unfortunately, none showed up there for me.  :-[


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2008)

Talk about spamming the new guy


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2008)

soccer08 said:
			
		

> Thank you for all of the quick responses.
> 
> For whatever resason, I never received any of the flags when I picked up my kit back on Sept. 2nd.  One of the other new guys in my unit said that he found a bunch of them in the inside pocket on the tac vest.  Unfortunately, none showed up there for me.  :-[



Check the breast pockets of your jacket.  They often are in there, stuck to the pocket.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2008)

soccer08 said:
			
		

> Thank you for all of the quick responses.
> 
> For whatever resason, I never received any of the flags when I picked up my kit back on Sept. 2nd.



The just go back to that spot and get them.


----------



## soccer08 (8 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Check the breast pockets of your jacket.  They often are in there, stuck to the pocket.



I just checked all of the pockets on my shirts as well as my combat jacket and I couldn't find any.



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The just go back to that spot and get them.



Hopefully I can do that before my next parade night this Friday.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2008)

soccer08 said:
			
		

> Hopefully I can do that before my next parade night this Friday.



Ok...life is really simple if you just stop and think.

Did you get your kit issued from the same place you parade at ?

If yes......no problem

If no.....explain the situation to your supervisor. If he/she is like me, it will take him/her just a few seconds to sort it out.

Heck, your boss will probably just give you one of his/hers right then and there.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Ok...life is really simple if you just stop and think.
> 
> Did you get your kit issued from the same place you parade at ?
> 
> ...



BTDT


----------



## medaid (8 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> BTDT



Same.

I used to keep a whole whack of them in my office with the blessing of the CoC to loan them to troops who've either not had them issued or have forgotten them at home.

How one forgets them is beyond me.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Sep 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Same.
> 
> I used to keep a whole whack of them in my office with the *blessing of the CoC to loan them to troops * who've either not had them issued or have forgotten them at home.
> 
> How one forgets them is beyond me.



WTF! I just give them away, as they are not accountable from the QM.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> How one forgets them is beyond me.



It is called the CAW Automatic Flag Removing Seatbelt.          CAW-AFRS


----------



## medaid (8 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> WTF! I just give them away, as they are not accountable from the QM.



Well maybe they are everywhere else but hey *shrug* my old unit always seemed to have a shortage of them... ALWAYS...



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is called the CAW Automatic Flag Removing Seatbelt.          CAW-AFRS



LOL... oh my...


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (8 Sep 2008)

And that horrible rending noise when putting on or taking off the small pack is the flag separating from the loop section. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## exgunnertdo (8 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is called the CAW Automatic Flag Removing Seatbelt.          CAW-AFRS



Also, babies and toddlers have a way of silently removing them as you drop them at day care!


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2008)

Glad i dont have to worry about this issue of inadvertent flag removal.

Its the stealthily executed wings-name tage reversal i have to worry about  ;D


----------



## muffin (9 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is called the CAW Automatic Flag Removing Seatbelt.          CAW-AFRS


Must be related to the CAW-APRS (automatic poppy removing seatbelt).

I have a pile of those little flags in various colours, green, red and white, tan.....  all next to the dryer... I take the things off (and the nametags and epilets) before they are washed... yes... I do his laundry ... LOL... and yes... he makes up for it in other ways  >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Sep 2008)

Geez the only thing I take off the shirts is my name tag.


----------



## muffin (9 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Geez the only thing I take off the shirts is my name tag.



I used to take the epilets off the old green pajamas when I wore them - because they'd get all bunchy. The flags were always getting stuck to the socks so I just took them off. I figured I might as well do the nametag too while I was at it.


----------



## Jabrwock (9 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If no.....explain the situation to your supervisor. If he/she is like me, it will take him/her just a few seconds to sort it out.
> 
> Heck, your boss will probably just give you one of his/hers right then and there.


My QM forgot a lot of the "little things". I'm slowly compiling a list of stuff to request when my DEUs come in (again, Logistik sent all the wrong things/sizes the first time). My Trg O lent me a spare until then.


----------



## chrisf (9 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is called the CAW Automatic Flag Removing Seatbelt.          CAW-AFRS



"Master-corpral! I lost my flag!"
"Did you check inside your tac vest?"
"What?"
"I bet it's inside your tac vest, check there."

[pause]

"You're brilliant master-corpal, how did you know it was there???"
 :


----------

